# Jobs in Thailand



## digitaldiva02 (Jul 16, 2012)

Hello all, 

Hope someone could help and give me some advice. I am thai and have been living in the UK since I was 10 yrs old. My Thai mother and my Scottish father moved back to Thailand in 2005. I declined to go as I have spent my adult life here, have my own house and worked in the same company for 15 yrs. However, due to a recent death of a close family member I have been missing home terribly. My gran mother is 1 of 12 so I have a big family there, but I'm here in the UK by myself. 

My question is, are there any jobs that I could get without a degree? I have done many university courses in IT but non can all link to make up a degree. I don't want to rely on my family for financial support as I am so used to my own independence. I have no fear of the food, heat and commuting to work. I eat most Thai food regardless of time spent in the UK. As for commuting to and from places, I will manage. It's really the job that I would like to secure before I move back for good. 

Any help would be appreciated. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## stednick (Oct 16, 2011)

See Thread "Thailand Jobs" 23JUN12, page 4 of forum. Has links to a dozen job-search websites for Thailand Jobs.

Good luck.


----------



## digitaldiva02 (Jul 16, 2012)

Thank you stednic.


----------



## Mweiga (Sep 24, 2010)

digitaldiva02 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Hope someone could help and give me some advice. I am thai and have been living in the UK since I was 10 yrs old. My Thai mother and my Scottish father moved back to Thailand in 2005. I declined to go as I have spent my adult life here, have my own house and worked in the same company for 15 yrs. However, due to a recent death of a close family member I have been missing home terribly. My gran mother is 1 of 12 so I have a big family there, but I'm here in the UK by myself.
> 
> ...


How's your Thai ? If you're reasonably fluent in the language you should have little trouble finding work. A Thai / English speaking half-Thai should be well ahead of a non-Thai speaking farang looking for work out here on spec.


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi

Yesterday here in Chanthaburi there was a traveling jobs fair (from Bangkok) advertising they represented employers across the country and currently had 3,000 vacancies. We had an advertising leaflet delivered, I'll ask my partner to translate when she gets home.

Here is the link to their website - all in Thai. You'll have missed the latest of their job fairs but I hope there may be information on their site to assist you with ideas of what is available.


----------

